# My diet



## Rkid (Dec 30, 2010)

I was just looking for a bit of advice/criticism for my current diet. I'm 25, 5"7 and around 10st and looking to add bulk

Breakfast 8am - Oats (level mug measurement) with water and chopped fruit for taste (banana, raspberry, strawberry, blueberry)

Mid morning snack 10:30am - Protein shake 3/4 scoops with water, banana

Lunch 2pm - grilled chicken breast with salad, or tin of tuna mixed with salad

Mid afternoon snack 4pm - Protein shake (3/4 scoops with banana)

Snack 6pm - Protein bar?

Gym 7pm

Dinner 8-8.30 pm - tuna & pasta or grilled chicken breast, rump steak, peppered steak, chicken leg quarters, pork chops with potatoes and salad

10.30pm - Protein shake (3/4 scoops with water)

I work 10am-6pm, there's no point going to my gym til later because it's too busy to go straight from work although I could go in the morning around 8.30? For lunch I take what I stated above as it's something I can take in a tupperware tub to work with me, prepared the night before. I understand there's a bit of a gap inbetween mid afternoon snack and dinner, this is why I've included a protein bar. forgot to mention, I can't do peanut butter or nuts/almonds of any sort


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you worked out the macros?

If its something you want to do , then try this site..

www.fitday.co.uk

Will anable you to know your exact intake and people can play with it from there. Looks ok on the surface of things, but is impossible to tell what your eating where size is concerned. Could be 300g chicken pieces of 100g. Both giving different results.


----------



## Rkid (Dec 30, 2010)

Cheers mate, I had a look at the link you posted but it's a dead link :-S I was really just trying to take in a gram of protein for every pound of body weight really, is that something worth sticking to?

Apologies also, I never realised I posted in the wrong section


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry lad, try www.fitday.com lol, my mistake. Get the free account, is perfectly fine for using it to plan daily diet. I also find if you log your daily diet on a daily ( or every other day) basis, i tend to stick to it better. Also, you learn what foods give you rough estimates of intake. Makes things easier after a month of doing this.

1-1.5g pro per gram of body weight is a good place to start.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rkid said:


> Cheers mate, I had a look at the link you posted but it's a dead link :-S I was really just trying to take in a gram of protein for every pound of body weight really, is that something worth sticking to?
> 
> Apologies also, I never realised I posted in the wrong section


Yeas stick to that, also on your diet get more carbs in if your trying to bulk up, with your lunch bang some rice in there or more pasta mate, as well as your chicken and salad..., and also if your bulikng use milk with your protein shakes nothing wrong with getting milk in them and they taste loads better !!!


----------

